#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مشکل: مدم وای فای LEOPARD  مدل lws-515tn فقط چراغ پاورش روشن میشود

## electeropars

سلام
قربان مدم وای فای LEOPARD  مدل lws-515tn فقط چراغ پاورش روشن میشود
وبقیه ال ای دی هایش روشن نمیشودو مشکل دارد
که به نظر احتیاج به فلش دارد 
لطفا راهنمایی بفر مایید
با تشکر

۲۰۱۶۰۳۰۱_۱۷۴۳۰۶.jpg

----------

*mohamad0428*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mohamad0428

> سلام
> قربان مدم وای فای LEOPARD  مدل lws-515tn فقط چراغ پاورش روشن میشود
> وبقیه ال ای دی هایش روشن نمیشودو مشکل دارد
> که به نظر احتیاج به فلش دارد 
> لطفا راهنمایی بفر مایید
> با تشکر
> 
> ۲۰۱۶۰۳۰۱_۱۷۴۳۰۶.jpg



فایل فلش این مدل مورد نیازه. منم دقیقا همین مشکل رو دارم

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## yasharc3

همکاران گرامی مودم من هم همینطوره،چراغ هاش روشنه ولی نمیشه کانفیگش کرد،صفحه کانفیگش باز نمیشه.
اگه کسی فایل فلاش 515TN رو داره ، لطف کنید بزارید تا ما هم استفاده کنیم.با تشکر

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## kia1972

یکی از علتهای این عیب ولتاژ ورودی بیش از حد مجاز هست ،چند روز پیش مودم کار نمیکرد که متوجه شدم ادابتور خروجی نداره چون دسترسی نداشتم از ادابتور قدیمی که داشتم استفاده کردم ولی حدود 11 ولت خروجی داشت وهمین باعث شد که الان تک چراغ شده وکانکت نمیشه ؛باز کردم متوجه باد کردن چهار تا از خازنها شدم ،تعویض کردم نور چراغ پاور عادی شد ولی کانکت نمیشه .لطفا در مورد قسمت تغذیه راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------

